# newbie!



## Imens (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I hope everyone is well and had a good start to the year  I Just want to say hello and introduce myself to everyone before I start joining in the conversations


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Imens* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## swollen (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome bro


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## brazey (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Dath (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcoem to the IM board.


----------



## charley (Jan 23, 2012)

Whats up?????????????

.........welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome homie!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## effinrob (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 28, 2012)

Whats Up!!!!


----------



## xpillz.com (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

